# Bluray ISO Player?



## lord_shadow (1. März 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es ein Gerät gibt, welches eine 1:1 ISO einer Bluray abspielen kann (also ein Gerät mit Fernbedienung und dessen Bedienung an Fernseher angepasst ist). (Da es, wenn ich eine 1:1 ISO einer Bluray erstelle, den Kopierschutz weder umgehe, noch entferne, eine Privatkopie und damit legal ist.) Das Gerät müsste also wie ein normaler Player funktionieren, nur das er statt einer Disk halt ISOs mountet. Also müsste das Gerät in etwa funktionieren wie der DVDFab Movie Server, nur eben das es mit Kopierschutz im ISO läuft. Kennt da einer was?


----------



## tandel (1. März 2018)

Relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Player inkl. virtuellem Laufwerk inkl. Kopierschutzemulation die Lizenzen bzw. Keys bekommen würde. 
Auch die Nachfrage nach so einem Gerät ist wohl relativ gering.

Das sind aber nur Vermutungen.


----------



## Taonris (2. März 2018)

lord_shadow schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob es ein Gerät gibt, welches eine 1:1 ISO einer Bluray abspielen kann (also ein Gerät mit Fernbedienung und dessen Bedienung an Fernseher angepasst ist). (Da es, wenn ich eine 1:1 ISO einer Bluray erstelle, den Kopierschutz weder umgehe, noch entferne, eine Privatkopie und damit legal ist.) Das Gerät müsste also wie ein normaler Player funktionieren, nur das er statt einer Disk halt ISOs mountet. Also müsste das Gerät in etwa funktionieren wie der DVDFab Movie Server, nur eben das es mit Kopierschutz im ISO läuft. Kennt da einer was?



Es gibt wenig Player die ISOs abspielen können, meiner Meinung nach bist du allerdings besser und flexibler unterwegs wenn du bspw Tools wie MakeMKV nutzt. Du musst nur die BR einlegen und das Tool erstellt dir eine verlustfreie Kopie sämtlicher Extras, und Videoclips die auf der Disk gespeichert sind inklusiver sämtlicher Untertitel und Tonspuren. MKVs werden von vielen Media Playern und Smart-TVs unterstützt und du hast keinen Qualitätsverlust, bei ISOs wirst du früher oder später immer in irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme laufen.


----------



## lord_shadow (3. März 2018)

Ja, das könnte man auch direkt bequem machen und auf den Gedanken bin ich auch schon gekommen, Problem: Das ist illegal und deshalb frage ich nach ner legalen Methode, eben ISOs.


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2018)

Sind das selbst hergestellte Urlaubsvideos?
Mir wären keine BD im Handel bekannt die keinen Kopierschutz hätte.


----------



## Taonris (3. März 2018)

lord_shadow schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte man auch direkt bequem machen und auf den Gedanken bin ich auch schon gekommen, Problem: Das ist illegal und deshalb frage ich nach ner legalen Methode, eben ISOs.



Wie illegal diese Backups zum Eigengebrauch sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie hier schon erwähnt besitzt jede BR einen Kopierschutz und den umgehst du auch mit einem ISO


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (4. März 2018)

Wen er den Kopierschutz mitkopiert umgeht er den Kopierschutz?
Problem ist eher das er kein Programm finden wird das das kann.Weil alle den Kopierschutz entfernen,weil bequemer.
Das ist mein letzter Kenntnisstand,lasse mich also gerne korrigieren bzw.auf den neusten Stand bringen^^


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2018)

Wenn du eine Kopie herstellst hast du den Kopierschutz umgangen.
Privatkopien sind nur für Medien gestattet die keinen Kopierschutz haben.
(mit Ausnahme der Schweiz)


----------



## Decrypter (4. März 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wen er den Kopierschutz mitkopiert umgeht er den Kopierschutz?


Um eine ISO einer BluRay zu erstellen, wird zwangsläufig der Kopierschutz umgangen !
Egal ob es jetzt RedFox AnyDVD HD, Make MKV oder DVDFab ist. Jedes dieser Programme hebelt den Kopierschutz aus, um überhaupt erst die BD rippen und ein ISO File der BD erstellen zu können. Das ist ja auch der Zweck des Kopierschutzes. 

Und somit ist auch das Erstellen von ISO Files von BluRays aus dem eigenen Privatbesitz bzw. der Videothek rein rechtlich illegal, da eben der Kopierschutz umgangen wird.
Ich glaub aber kaum, das es großartig Konsequenzen zur Folge haben wird, solange das alles rein zum Eigengebrauch geschieht.
Es bleiben aber Raubkopien und somit wird es auch keinen Hardwareplayer geben, der sowas abspielen kann. Via PC mit entsprechender Software ist es hingegen kein Problem.


----------



## guss (6. März 2018)

Kodi kann direkt ISO Dateien abspielen ohne das ISO mounten zu müssen. Ich _vermute_ das geht auch mit BluRay ISOs.


----------



## Abdul-Murat (7. August 2018)

Nur mal so eine Frage als Laie. Wie erstellt man ein 1:1 Abbild einer kopiergeschützten DVD oder Bluray, ohne den Kopierschutz zu umgehen?

Ansonsten zu deiner Frage... Guck dir mal von Philips die Media-Player an... die spielen  ISO´s ab.


----------

